# P&D co amber poision



## Tom smith (Feb 22, 2021)

I dug this a while back there sided no damage. It is blown in a mold. How old is it and what is it worth?







Thank you 
Tom smith


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 22, 2021)

The P&D is probably Park Davis from Detroit. I dug one just like that here in Detroit. Not sure of age or value. LEON.


----------

